# To all Jackson experts: "how do I recognize a MIJ Warrior?"



## OmegaSlayer (Sep 22, 2016)

Hello guys, I've found what it seems to be a very good deal on a Jackson Warrior MIJ.
The only pic shown in the advert (but I'll ask more) is not a good pic.
It has a Maple veneer in the classic Jackson Trans Blue, the Floyd and hardware seems to be chrome, but I don't know if it's just the flash.
The pick-up in the bridge position looks like a Seymour Duncan Invader (it seems to have those kind of poles) and the one in the bridge seems to have the Seymour Duncan logo.
24 frets, sharkfin inlay...rosewood fretboard, pic is body and neck up to 13th fret, so I don't know if the headstock matches the body or not.







Now...how can I recognize if it is really a MiJ Jackson, where should I look at, what part of the guitar should I ask to take pic?


----------



## exo (Sep 22, 2016)

i was hunting down info for you, and stumbled across what seems to be the EXACT picture there on a deviantart page, with a comment on the pic from 2009, and the account posting the pic is from someone in USA.

http://linkx-kun.deviantart.com/art/Jackson-WRXT-Warrior-body-127863580

Seems to me like the seller may not be being honest. Personally, I'd be wary.

IF you can get more pics, you'll need to check the serial number on the neck plate. 9 digits SHOULD be MIJ. The guitar in the picture is a Jackson WRXT, pickups as Duncan Designed "Detonator" models, based off the Invader. 

All but the first year or so (2001-ish) were made in Japan according to the info I could find online.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Sep 22, 2016)

O_________O

First of all thanks for you taking your time to help me 

I must say that I'm a bit lucky, as my best friend lives in the area of the seller and already offered himself to go and take a look at the guitar for me.
He's also a guitar player and he's pretty nitpick, so I trust his opinion as if it were mine.
So in any case I'll have him go to take a look.
I must say that my friend is the kind of guy that if he reaches the guy's house and finds a different guitar will give a massive beating to the guy.
The guitar is just &#8364; 200.00, so if it is legit, it's pretty much a big steal.
Would be my first Jackson and first guitar with figured top/veneer...I'd rather look forward to it.
I wanted a good guitar to equip with Pegasus/Sentient, so this might be the one.

Thanks again for all the info.
So I must look at the 9 digit serial on the backplate.


----------



## exo (Sep 22, 2016)

Oh, it's entirely possible seller has this guitar and just snagged a pic from the net. It's lazy/somewhat dishonest, but it's possible. I was just saying I'd be wary if this was an "over the Internet" type deal. If you've got a way to get the actual guitar checked out, go for it!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Sep 22, 2016)

Otherwise I found a good price for a Warrior WRXMG.
Point is...I really don't know anything about Jackson and their product lines, so I'm always ignorant about them and the build quality


----------



## Nlelith (Sep 22, 2016)

Not sure if it's MIJ, but bridge is Takeuchi. Which means you'll either have to block it or replace it with a higher quality floyd.


----------



## feraledge (Sep 23, 2016)

Looks like it could be a later MIJ Warrior, I personally don't think the deal is amazing for one of those. Don't see many of the Warriors, but lots of the Dinkys. I would go for the WRXMG personally if it's a newer one. 

EDIT: As I thought, 2009 WRXT. Made in Japan, but lower end hardware. Basswood body. 
http://support.jacksonguitars.com/pricelists/us/Jackson2009_Pricelist_color.pdf
Page 19.
If it was a WRMG I would jump on it, I haven't played a WRXT, but have played DX10s (same line) and was not impressed. You would have to be prepared to swap all hardware, etc.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Sep 23, 2016)

I have a WRXMG that's a bit more expensive but still affordable for my pocket.
Still it has EMG pickups and is all black but at least with Reverse headstock...I would have liked to have another guitar that is not black 
But then Jackson make a lot of guitars with non matching headstock and I totally love matching headstocks.


----------



## Warren_Ratt (Nov 18, 2016)

Is someone aware how much worth is nowadays the one that were made during the 1990-1991 era ?


----------



## Rawkmann (Nov 18, 2016)

Warren_Ratt said:


> Is someone aware how much worth is nowadays the one that were made during the 1990-1991 era ?



I was on a hardcore hunt for those several years ago, never was able to get one but I still browse eBay, Reverb, and Guitar Center Used for them pretty regularly. Honestly they are one of those guitars that come up for sale so rarely it's hard to pin down what a good average price to pay would even be. I think it all just depends on how many other people happen to be looking at the time, and how many of them are watching sites like eBay for them to pop up. I'd say that one in good condition and in a desirable color could easily go around $1500 at this point. I think I see more of the USA models from that era for sale than the Japanese ones as well, and it's getting to the point that people that are looking are willing to pay USA prices for the Japanese 'Pro' versions. And it's understandable given how amazing those early 90's MIJ Jacksons were/are.


----------

